# ابغا جامعات او معاهد تمنح شهادة هندسة طيران في مجال الاكترونيات



## سافكو (23 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




انا عضو جديد بينكم واتمنى ان تقبلوا بي ليس عضوا فقط بل ك اخ لكم ايضا


عندي سؤال والله لو القى جوابه بالتفصيل يكون احسن



انا ابغا اكمل دراستي وابغا اسير مهندس طيران مو طيارررر مهندس انا حاليا فنتي افيونكس الكترونيات الطائرات

وعندي الرغبة اني اكمل في نفس المجال


المطلوب عرض اي معلومة عن الجامعات والمعاهد الي تعطي هندسه طيران في مجال الكترونيات الطائرات طبعا لا تنسوا الدولة فين موجودة هذه الكلية


ولو امكن مدة الدراسه وتكاليف الدراسه واي تفاصيل حتى لو تراها غير مهمة ريما تهمني او تهم غيري


ولو فيه احد خاض التجربه شخصيا يكون احسن


----------



## سافكو (23 ديسمبر 2007)

اتمنى من الجميع اعطاء المعلومات باسرع وقت ممكن وشكرا لكم


----------



## م المصري (23 ديسمبر 2007)

اهلا سافيكو​ 
شرفت قسم الطيران ..... بوجودك معنا ​ 
بالنسبة لاستفسارك ..... ادعوك اولا لمطالعة هذا الموضوع بتمعن ​ 
لمن يريد دراسه الطيران .... و جولة في كليات و معاهد تدريس الطيران​ 
و بعد تنتهي منه ..... اذا لم تجد ما تبغ ​ 
ابلغنا ما تريد بالضبط و نحن ان شاء الله .... نساعد علي قدر الامكان في توفير المعلومة اللازمة ​ 
و بما انك تعمل في مجال الكترونيات الطيران ... فادعوك اخي الكريم الي أن تفيد اخوانك مما علمك الله ​ 
و تشارك بمواضيع من واقع خبرتك ​ 
التحيات الحسان ..... لك اخي الكريم 
​


----------



## الحسام (30 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع مهم أرجو الإفادة فيه


----------



## شفيقو (8 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ماذا عن دراسة هندسة الطيران في الجامعة الإسلامية في ماليزيا كم تكلف؟


----------



## م المصري (9 يناير 2008)

شفيقو قال:


> السلام عليكم ماذا عن دراسة هندسة الطيران في الجامعة الإسلامية في ماليزيا كم تكلف؟


 
اهلا شفيقو 

بخصوص الجامعه الاسلاميه في ماليزيا فهي لا تحتوي علي كلية او قسم لهندسة طيران 

و كلياتها كالتالي 





Faculty of Quranic and Sunnah Studies 
*



* Faculty of Leadership and Management
*



* Faculty of Syariah and Law 
*



* Faculty of Economic and Muamalat
*



* Faculty of Science and Technology 
*



* Faculty of Medicine and Health Sciences
*



* Faculty of Major Language Studies 
*



* Faculty of Dentistry

و موقع الجامعه علي هذا الرابط لمزيد من المعلومات 

http://www.usim.edu.my/en/

كما يفضل ان تتم جميع الاستفسارات و المواضيع الخاصه بدراسة الطيران في هذا الموضوع 

لمن يريد دراسه الطيران .... و جولة في كليات و معاهد تدريس الطيران ‏

حتي تعم الفائده 

الموضوع مغلق http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f9.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21085.html 
​


----------

